
Ask HN: What's your worst experience working with recruiters/agencies? - Sukayna
[Hiring Developers] Please share your worst experiences working with recruiters and&#x2F;or agencies to hire a new developer on your team.
======
PhilWright
I was once called by a new recruiter because he wanted to know what 'API' was.
Apparently he could not even Google to find out himself.

